

GEGL 0.3.0, babl 0.1.2 released (prerequisites for next GIMP beta 2.9) - unhammer
http://www.gimp.org/

======
unhammer
More details at
[http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.gegl.devel/1521](http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.gegl.devel/1521)

